# show us your indiglos



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I know I'm not the only one with these.

Seth


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm customizing a cluster for Liuspeed, I'll post pics in a week or so. 

It will have reverse iniglo, silver bezel, and import intelligence intelliglo needles.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

looks nice everyone.... seth mine looks about the same just minus the red dash cluster lights... wouldnt mind having a screen like the princess


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...member_img_a/335000-335999/335937_27_full.jpg

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/tcn32.../tcn32_2003/lst?&.dir=/200sex&.src=bc&.view=t

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/tcn32.../tcn32_2003/lst?&.dir=/200sex&.src=bc&.view=t

http://briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/tcn32.../tcn32_2003/lst?&.dir=/200sex&.src=bc&.view=t

theres mine


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

hey seth i got a question. The neon lights on the floor are those to separate spot lights or just a single neon tube?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Heres mine, but they arent lit.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

link doesn't work.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I know i tried to post the pic, but i got an error picture from imagestation, saying that i cant use it on another site. I tried numerous times, but it wont work...i said F it .


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BoNiTo48 said:


> *hey seth i got a question. The neon lights on the floor are those to separate spot lights or just a single neon tube? *


Neither, each is a small tube about 6-9 inches long.

Seth

P.S. GA...DE You said reverse indiglos and a silver bezel. Like this?:


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

just took this yesterday.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

whoa Disbebrandon time to fill her up?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hey g200, u cant even see your needles in the night pic. why's that?


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey Brandon, where'd you get the CF Bezel? I like it, it looks clean against the white gauges. I'm getting Reverse Electro's instead of Indiglow.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://liquiddesigns.batcave.net/Stuff/My Shit/Car/cluster1.jpg
2-color indiglos are on the way  (changes from green ta bl00)

most of the bezels can be found on ebay....


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *Hey Brandon, where'd you get the CF Bezel?*


I got it off Ebay a while back... they were like $20-25, and there are hard to get too.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

http://home.rochester.rr.com/hon/sentra/


----------



## NittyNissan (Oct 2, 2003)

Where did you get your set from fondoo?


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

i got my gauge and bezel as a package from ebay. i paid like $35 shipped. cool CB bezel..


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the reverse indiglos for my speedo and tach and normal indiglos for temp and fuel---check my link for pics--- or if someone can put them on here for me---thanks!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)




----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)




----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

DisBeBrand0n said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks DisBeBrand0n!! I appreciate it the hosting of my indiglo pics!


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

np!
I like your setup!!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Thanks...I like your CF


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

I have the same ones as g200sx but they say SE-R across the top of the tach... i dont have any pictures yet but i shall get some soon


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

does anyone have pics of the Import Intelligence Xtal Gauges (the see through ones)
and does anyone have the pics of the Reverse Glow gaugues ( i just wanna make sure that hte ones i wanna get are the same)
Thanks people


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

got red bulbs behind the needles now too... they look pretty sweet at night


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

cool thanks a lot people


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Here's what's on the b14


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wow..how did you get the Lights in the middle of the cluster? (The ones that indicate your current gear)
just realized the speed is in KM/h


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> wow..how did you get the Lights in the middle of the cluster? (The ones that indicate your current gear)
> just realized the speed is in KM/h


They're optional from Nissan  

but they came stock with the trim level i got


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

not in US.. ive never seen one in US with that


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

Homemade photopaper goodness.


----------



## dare devil (Aug 3, 2005)

hey where did u get that carbon fiber gauge bezel and gauges. I really dig them..thanks


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

pretty stock really...
I am wonder rather your displays would fit into mine Sunny or not.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Stone,,how'bout posting more pics of your car in the members ride section... would love to see more of it.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

i will post it after i installed the black crystal headlight :cheers:


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

where did you get the c/f bezel? i looked everywhere even e bay??


----------

